# Etíope vio.la y deja en coma a niña sueca de 9 años. Suecia le da la residencia permanente



## gallofino (28 Ago 2022)

Qué futuro nos espera


----------



## fachacine (28 Ago 2022)

Moraleja: hay pocas niñas violadas en Suecia. Hacen falta más.


----------



## sepultada en guano (28 Ago 2022)

Si un padre tiene que hacer lo que no hace el Estado...para que sirve este último?


----------



## Mission (28 Ago 2022)

Me cago en la madre que parió al gobierno sueco, espero que violen a alguna de las hijas de sus políticos y que el padre de esta niña encuentre a ese hijo puta y acabe con él.


----------



## Saviero (28 Ago 2022)

Mission dijo:


> Me cago en la madre que parió al gobierno sueco, espero que violen a alguna de las hijas de sus políticos y que el padre de esta niña encuentre a ese hijo puta y acabe con él.



El problema es si todos piensan como tu.
Si matas al etíope ese mañana traen a otro y a ti te mienten en la cárcel.
Al que tiene que matar el padre es al juez, o al político, o al funcionario de turno que haya facilitado que esa niña haya sido violada.
Así el siguiente funcionario que ocupe el puesto del finado se lo piensa dos veces.


----------



## luron (28 Ago 2022)

Al ver la foto de la niña me ha venido a la memoria esta peli. 









7 días (2010)


Género: Thriller | Sinopsis: Bruno Hamel es un doctor que vive junto a su esposa, Sylvie, y su hija de 8 años, Jasmine. Son la estampa de una familia feliz. Pero una tarde todo cambia su joven hija es violada y asesinada. (FILMAFFINITY)




m.filmaffinity.com





.Pobre criatura.


----------



## Wasi (28 Ago 2022)

No le dejamos otra salida


----------



## Euler (28 Ago 2022)

Para vivir de ti.


----------



## 917 (28 Ago 2022)

A mi estas noticias escandalosas y amarillistas sin fuentes contrastadas, no me parecen fiables.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (28 Ago 2022)

En 1982 un amigo de un amigo, muy aficionado a la Geografía (en amplio sentido) me dijo: «… eso de verdaderas democracias…; solo Suecia se acerca a la perfección». Seguro que no se imaginaba el panorama de 2022.


----------



## mxmanu (28 Ago 2022)

A disfrutar el progresismo. 

El padre a quien debería buscar primero es a los políticos de mierda que consienten estas cosas, y a sus votantes oc.

Y luego ya al negro


----------



## Baltasar G thang (28 Ago 2022)

va entendiendose mejor por que breivik senpai hizo lo que hizo


----------



## Señormerigueder (28 Ago 2022)

Nah! El padre es sueco, incluso le dará dinero al etíope y le preguntará que tal la familia.


----------



## ugeruge (28 Ago 2022)

Suecia hace mucho tiempo que ha caído.... esto es solo un clavo más en la tapa del ataúd


----------



## Mitramaster2 (28 Ago 2022)

mxmanu dijo:


> A disfrutar el progresismo.
> 
> El padre a quien debería buscar primero es a los políticos de mierda que consienten estas cosas, y a sus votantes oc.
> 
> Y luego ya al negro



Así es. Los políticos y sus votantes no asumen las consecuencias de sus acciones. Arruinan países para enriquecerse y esclavizar mediante deuda. Quiénes permitieron la entrada de ese espécimen fueron políticos


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (28 Ago 2022)

Da igual, siguen votando lo mismo, rojos, rojos y mas rojos.

Es un pueblo castrado, los nordicos no valen para una mierda.

Suecia si quiera fue nunca fascista o nacional-socialista, siempre votaron rojos, decadencia total, no confio en pueblos que no hayan tenido un pasado Fascista, Corporativista y Brutal contra sus enemigos.


----------



## Señormerigueder (28 Ago 2022)

Madre mía.
Suecia con 10 millones de habitantes y más de 35000 violaciones. Dinamarca con 5 millones y medio las mismas que España.
Que se jodan, que se jodan mil veces.
Por su puta culpa tenemos Europa llena de moronegrada.


----------



## Araco (28 Ago 2022)

Los esclavos son propiedad del amo, otra cosa es que un esclavo dañe la propiedad de un hombre libre, en cuyo caso el amo debe indemnizar. Los blancos han sido esclavos de las otras razas durante muchos siglos y han estado luchando durante milenios para no ser aniquilado por las hordas marronidas, otra cosa es lo que cuenten las películas. Algún día la gente se dará cuenta de que iban las guerras de religión y como los países protestantes y los de la "Razón de Estado" han puesto tan pronto el culo a la marronada.


----------



## petete44 (28 Ago 2022)

DE ESAS 90000 DESCONTA EL 90 % DE DENUNCIAS FALSAS.

MENOS PAGAFANTAS Y SALVA DONCELLAS 








Jennifer Flavin acusa a Sylvester Stallone de ocultar bienes matrimoniales


La modelo presentó el pasado 19 de agosto una petición "de disolución del matrimonio y otras medidas" en un tribunal de Florida.




espanol.yahoo.com


----------



## CommiePig (28 Ago 2022)

de un farol, colgarian muy bien ese hijo de satanas y quien trajo a ese hijo de satanas


----------



## Rextor88 (28 Ago 2022)

Coincido.


----------



## Rextor88 (28 Ago 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> DE ESAS 90000 DESCONTA EL 90 % DE DENUNCIAS FALSAS.
> 
> MENOS PAGAFANTAS Y SALVA DONCELLAS
> 
> ...



Vaya, ya se ha cansado la modelo polioperada del Stallone. Mucho han durado...


----------



## petete44 (28 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Qué futuro nos espera



En el pais del feminazismo el nacionalpagafantas no recala en la poscibilidad de que sean falsas la mayoria de denuncias


----------



## petete44 (28 Ago 2022)

tu culo bobo hacete follar por un negro que si estas aca no es por triunfador precisamente


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (28 Ago 2022)

Siempre me viene a la cabeza esta escena de havre los hogos:
mp4: SVID_20220828_171014_11.mp4


----------



## Orífero (28 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> A mi estas noticias escandalosas y amarillistas sin fuentes contrastadas, no me parecen fiables.




Pues sí. Sería interesante seguir este asunto porque si es tal como se cuenta, es realmente escalofriante. Te cuesta pensar que sea tal cual lo dicen.


----------



## Rojelio Medio (28 Ago 2022)

Sweden yes! Progreso a tope!

Como esta otra noticia. Moro viola a sueca y le premian con 90 mil euros.


----------



## cortoplacista (28 Ago 2022)

Yo iría a la cárcel seguro y orgulloso pero ese hijo de puta iba a maldecir cada día de su miserable existencia desde que lo cagó su puta madre. ¿Crees que va a ser rápido campeón? jojojojojo. 
Y no hay farol.


----------



## petete44 (28 Ago 2022)

cortoplacista dijo:


> Yo iría a la cárcel seguro y orgulloso pero ese hijo de puta iba a maldecir cada día de su miserable existencia desde que lo cagó su puta madre. ¿Crees que va a ser rápido campeón? jojojojojo.
> Y no hay farol.



y por que no le metes un tiro ahora a la juezas feminazis que esperas el visto bueno?


----------



## Rojelio Medio (28 Ago 2022)

*Víctima de violación sueca de nueve años en coma: al sospechoso 'menor' se le otorgó permiso de residencia*
Una niña sueca de 9 años fue violada y dada por muerta en un parque infantil por un migrante etíope que acababa de obtener un permiso de residencia permanente. La niña todavía está en coma.

Publicado: 17 de julio de 2022, 9:50 am



Un “menor” es sospechoso del crimen contra la joven víctima: violación brutal e intento de asesinato en un parque infantil en Skellefteå. No existe una conexión conocida entre la víctima y su atacante, según el medio de comunicación sueco _Samnytt.se_ .

El niño de 13 años sospechoso de intentar matar a una niña de nueve años en Skellefteå puede ser mayor de lo que afirma. Así lo dijo a varios medios de comunicación Andreas Nyberg, el fiscal a cargo de la investigación.

Nyberg dijo a TV4 que la calificación penal en este caso, además de intento de asesinato, ahora es violación agravada de un niño. La niña gravemente herida sigue en el hospital en estado crítico y aún no ha recuperado el conocimiento.


El fiscal dijo que la edad del presunto inmigrante, supuestamente de 13 años, era incierta, y que es posible que de hecho sea mayor de edad.

Los investigadores actualmente están luchando para recopilar documentos para determinar la edad real del niño. Además, se someterá a una valoración médica para determinar su edad.

El sospechoso y su familia llegaron a Suecia desde Etiopía en el verano de 2017. El niño ha sido acusado de abusar de otras niñas y mujeres jóvenes en Skellefteå.

El verano pasado fue sospechoso de agredir a una mujer adulta en la ciudad. Es conocido en el municipio y ha sido trasladado a diferentes colegios. A pesar de ello, a finales de junio de este año obtuvo un permiso de residencia permanente en Suecia.

El sospechoso no fue arrestado ni detenido debido a su “joven edad”. Este hecho ha suscitado especialmente fuertes reacciones, tanto en Skellefteå como en toda Suecia.


Vecinos cercanos a la escena del crimen dan testimonio del ambiente que se vive en el barrio: “La gente está preocupada y no se atreven a dejar salir a sus hijos. No me siento nada bien”, dijo una madre.

“¿Debería dejarse impune a alguien así? ¿Debe esta persona permanecer en el país? Les damos beneficios y luego vienen aquí y se portan mal. ¡Es increíble!" dijo uno de los padres con los que habló _Samnytt_ .


----------



## cortoplacista (28 Ago 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> y por que no le metes un tiro ahora a la juezas feminazis que esperas el visto bueno?



Porque yo tomo mis propias decisiones sin consultarlas con nadie, lo cual te incluye a ti.


----------



## Rojelio Medio (28 Ago 2022)

*sin arresto*
Dado que el sospechoso tiene 13 años, no ha sido arrestado ni detenido, según la policía. En cambio, corresponde a las autoridades sociales “ayudar” a la familia con esfuerzos de apoyo y cuidado.


También hay preguntas de la comunidad sobre la verdadera edad del niño, ya que muchos migrantes mienten sobre su edad para obtener beneficios y evitar la deportación. Muchos en la comunidad creen que el sospechoso debería ser detenido por el intento de asesinato de la niña.

“¿Debería permitirse que una persona así quede impune? ¿Ése debe permanecer en el país? Aquí les pagamos cotizaciones, y luego vienen aquí y se portan mal. Es completamente inconcebible”, dijo un padre anónimo al medio de comunicación Samnytt.

Este padre dice que teme que más niñas en Skellefteå estén expuestas al niño etíope:

“Me temo que encubrirán todo el asunto, y luego ese bastardo queda libre, y pronto se encontrará con la próxima víctima”, dijo el padre anónimo.


----------



## ahondador (28 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> A mi estas noticias escandalosas y amarillistas sin fuentes contrastadas, no me parecen fiables.




Es verdad que los medios mayoritarios silencian todo esto... pero es que las fuentes de este caso son de tercera regional


----------



## Mitramaster2 (28 Ago 2022)

Rojelio Medio dijo:


> *Víctima de violación sueca de nueve años en coma: al sospechoso 'menor' se le otorgó permiso de residencia*
> Una niña sueca de 9 años fue violada y dada por muerta en un parque infantil por un migrante etíope que acababa de obtener un permiso de residencia permanente. La niña todavía está en coma.
> 
> Publicado: 17 de julio de 2022, 9:50 am
> ...



Esos ciudadanos ya saben lo qué hacer. Pedirle responsabilidades penales, no políticas a quien han redactado y aprobado leyes que van contra su seguridad y la de su
prole.


----------



## petete44 (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## Mitramaster2 (28 Ago 2022)

Rojelio Medio dijo:


> *sin arresto*
> Dado que el sospechoso tiene 13 años, no ha sido arrestado ni detenido, según la policía. En cambio, corresponde a las autoridades sociales “ayudar” a la familia con esfuerzos de apoyo y cuidado.
> 
> 
> ...



Igual sería útil que recibiera una corrección en los amplios bosques suecos por parte de nativos menores de edad


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Ago 2022)

Se coge a los jueces y se les mata, a los políticos igual. Fin de la historia


----------



## DVD1975 (28 Ago 2022)

Espero en Suecia haya mafias suecas que maten a este tipo.
Pero antes torturandole.


----------



## Anka Motz (28 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> A mi estas noticias escandalosas y amarillistas sin fuentes contrastadas, no me parecen fiables.







__





Nine-year-old Swedish rape victim in a coma – ‘minor’ suspect granted residence permit - TravelAgents.com


A 9-year-old Swedish girl was raped and left for dead on a playground by an Ethiopian migrant, who had just obtained a permanent residence permit. The little girl is still in a coma. Skellefteå A “minor” is suspected of the crime against the young victim: brutal rape and attempted murder at a...



article.wn.com










__





Please help us.






gameruprising.to











__





Nine-year-old Swedish rape victim in a coma minor suspect granted residence permit


Alternative News and Views, Reported by Agents Around the World, 24 hours a day



www.rumormillnews.com


----------



## Señormerigueder (28 Ago 2022)

Suma y sigue...


----------



## siroco (28 Ago 2022)

Una sociedad que antepone la dignidad, cobijo y protección de los extranjeros por encima de la seguridad, tranquilidad y convivencia de los suyos, es una sociedad enferma, criminal, e infame, que no merece existir.


----------



## remerus (28 Ago 2022)

Soy el padre y espero lo que haga falta y con tranquilidad pero a ese hijo de puta negro malnacido lo parto a hachazos en la calle.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (28 Ago 2022)

Lo que debe ocurrir es que venga el *hermano del violador viole a la hija del juez* y le de residencia permanente, como poco, quizás una buena indemnización.


----------



## Señormerigueder (28 Ago 2022)

La otra cara de la moneda, hasta dónde llegarán estos delincuentes...


----------



## Arretranco_70 (28 Ago 2022)

Venga, a ver si aparece el primer HP y suelta: los problemas de las niñas, no son mis problemas.


----------



## 917 (28 Ago 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Disculpa...¿Tú has leido lo que has puesto y las demás «noticias» que aparecen?. Esto es una especie de Mediterráneo Digital...


----------



## 917 (28 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Es verdad que los medios mayoritarios silencian todo esto... pero es que las fuentes de este caso son de tercera regional



Menos mal que alguien se lo ha leido...


----------



## srburbujarra (28 Ago 2022)

Y a los ministros y directivos de los medios de información.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Ago 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> En 1982 un amigo de un amigo, muy aficionado a la Geografía (en amplio sentido) me dijo: «… eso de verdaderas democracias…; solo Suecia se acerca a la perfección». Seguro que no se imaginaba el panorama de 2022.



En 1982 los inmigrantes subsaharianos que conocian los suecos, eran cristianos y gente trabajadora, los moronegros de 2022, son invasores musulmanes, hay una pequeña diferencia.


----------



## Decipher (28 Ago 2022)

¿Como se dice welcome rapefugees en sueco? Vaya época de mierda nos ha tocado vivir.


----------



## elCañonero (28 Ago 2022)

No hay presupuesto para tu película


----------



## 917 (28 Ago 2022)

Ya lo vi en el programa de Iker Jimenez, que tampoco es un prodigio de credibilidad.


----------



## Akira. (28 Ago 2022)

Lo siento no me lo creo.


----------



## terraenxebre (28 Ago 2022)

Los suecos tienen que abrir los ojos


----------



## Migue111 (28 Ago 2022)

Buscando un buen rato , encontre que era de Etiopia , tenia 13 años y la victima 9 y le dieron la residencia una semana antes de la agresion. Despues de eso ignoro lo que ha pasado.
Fuente:




__





archive.ph






archive.ph


----------



## 917 (28 Ago 2022)

Ya te dije que vi el programa y lo que decía con palabras pseudocientíficas es que los moros violaban mucho, sin mas.


----------



## 917 (28 Ago 2022)

Migue111 dijo:


> Buscando un buen rato , encontre que era de Etiopia , tenia 13 años y la victima 9 y le dieron la residencia una semana antes de la agresion. Despues de eso ignoro lo que ha pasado.
> Fuente:
> 
> 
> ...



En España, pasaría a un Centro de reeducacion de régimen cerrado. En Suecia, no sé.


----------



## Mitramaster2 (28 Ago 2022)

Señormerigueder dijo:


> Suma y sigue...



Le está llamando la atención por despertarle de madrugada, que tiene que levantarse temprano para ir a trabajar durisimo y así contribuir a la sociedad qué lo ha acogido. El otro le contesta que también viene muy cansado de trabajar y así poder pagar las pensiones de estos blanquitos tan buenistas. Por el medio, algún futuro dirigente sindical intentando convencerles que no trabajen mucho.


----------



## 917 (28 Ago 2022)

Señormerigueder dijo:


> La otra cara de la moneda, hasta dónde llegarán estos delincuentes...



Lo único que tendrá que probar el Fiscal o la Acusación Particular es que no hubo consentimiento.
Sin embargo, antes de esa Ley había que probar que hubo violencia o intimidacion.

Es un cambio de paradigma que hay que asumir.


----------



## 917 (28 Ago 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Lo siento no me lo creo.



Vaya, veo que no soy el único.


----------



## 917 (28 Ago 2022)

Las estadísticas siempre son interpretables, sobre todo si las utilizas para confirmar tu propio sesgo de percepcion.
Pero mira, a mi no me importa ni la raza ni el color ni la Religion de quien comete un delito, sino que se le juzgue, y, en su caso, se le condene.


----------



## rondo (28 Ago 2022)

Y a un oenejeta no lo olvides


----------



## rondo (28 Ago 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Da igual, siguen votando lo mismo, rojos, rojos y mas rojos.
> 
> Es un pueblo castrado, los nordicos no valen para una mierda.
> 
> Suecia si quiera fue nunca fascista o nacional-socialista, siempre votaron rojos, decadencia total, no confio en pueblos que no hayan tenido un pasado Fascista, Corporativista y Brutal contra sus enemigos.



Quien lo diría de los vikingos


----------



## Tales90 (28 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Qué futuro nos espera



Yo si fuera el padre le daba la residencia permanente en el infierno mediante dos tiros de escopeta de caza en el estomago.


----------



## Tblls (28 Ago 2022)

Eso se arregla con una 9mm en su nuca


----------



## JDD (28 Ago 2022)

Si es un padre sueco promedio y lo encuentra lo mas probable es que lo abrace y le pida perdon por haberle fallado.


----------



## Kluster (28 Ago 2022)

Está claro que el pobre etíope aprendió de la cultura machista sueca y violó a la niña sólo por el hecho de ser mujer.

Por lo tanto los culpables son todos los hombres suecos heterosexuales que fomentan la cultura de la violación, tan popular en Suecia ultimamente.


----------



## Kluster (28 Ago 2022)

JDD dijo:


> Si es un padre sueco promedio y lo encuentra lo mas probable es que lo abrace y le pida perdon por haberle fallado.



Eso siendo promedio, si es un poco más progre de lo normal le hará una buena mamada.


----------



## NIKK (28 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> A mi estas noticias escandalosas y amarillistas sin fuentes contrastadas, no me parecen fiables.



Macho, es que te merece lo que te pase, en serio.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (28 Ago 2022)

@Solidario García @xicomalo culpables hijos de puta.


----------



## Zelofan (28 Ago 2022)

Me acuerdo hace años cuando empezó la inmigracion masiva total, solo en burbuja leí sobre las violaciones que habian en suecia desde que llegaron africanos a punta pala. En la tv no decian nunca nada era como si no existieran


----------



## Euler (28 Ago 2022)

Goder


----------



## 917 (28 Ago 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Macho, es que te merece lo que te pase, en serio.



¿Qué pasa?...¿Quieres que me violen?...¿O que me maten?...
¿Tanto te molesta una opinion?. Esto es un Foro, no la Inquisicion ni un Campo de Exterminio...


----------



## Sardónica (28 Ago 2022)

Esta noticia salió en julio.


----------



## NIKK (28 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa?...¿Quieres que me violen?...¿O que me maten?...
> ¿Tanto te molesta una opinion?. Esto es un Foro, no la Inquisicion ni un Campo de Exterminio...



Anda espavilado, preguntate porqué el INE no da los datos de los agresores sexuales en España; que parteces gilipollas. Si quieres te lo digo yo contrastado por periódicos locales que se atreven: pues la mayoría extranjeros cuando la población extranjera en España es de solo el 10%. Ahora me llamas racista.


----------



## NIKK (28 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa?...¿Quieres que me violen?...¿O que me maten?...
> ¿Tanto te molesta una opinion?. Esto es un Foro, no la Inquisicion ni un Campo de Exterminio...



Ah!! y otra cosa, cuando te pongas de rodillas por el movimiento este de negros, pareciendo que le estás comiendo el navo a un negro por arrepentimiento, a ver si te informan de que el 80% de las muerters violentas en USA son negros, pero que te digan también que de ese 80%, el 95% es entre ellos, que eso no lo dicen, atontao, que pareces atontao. Será que son una raza violenta por naturaleza?


----------



## 917 (28 Ago 2022)

B


NIKK dijo:


> Anda espavilado, preguntate porqué el INE no da los datos de los agresores sexuales en España; que parteces gilipollas. Si quieres te lo digo yo contrastado por periódicos locales que se atreven: pues la mayoría extranjeros cuando la población extranjera en España es de solo el 10%. Ahora me llamas racista.



Te repito que a mi lo que me importa es que el agresor sea juzgado, y, en su caso, condenado, y no la raza, color ni la Religion de nadie.
¿Defiendes tú que se expulsen a todos los moros por ser presuntos violadores?


----------



## 917 (28 Ago 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Ah!! y otra cosa, cuando te pongas de rodillas por el movimiento este de negros, pareciendo que le estás comiendo el navo a un negro por arrepentimiento, a ver si te informan de que el 80% de las muerters violentas en USA son negros, pero que te digan también que de ese 80%, el 95% es entre ellos, que eso no lo dicen, atontao, que pareces atontao. Será que son una raza violenta por naturaleza?



No aguanto insultos de nadie, así que a comer mierda al ignore.


----------



## NIKK (28 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> B
> Te repito que a mi lo que me importa es que el agresor sea juzgado, y, en su caso, condenado, y no la raza, color ni la Religion de nadie.
> ¿Defiendes tú que se expulsen a todos los moros por ser presuntos violadores?



Pretendo que se haga justicia y no por el hecho de ser negro, blanco o come le salga de los santos cojones quedar impune como está ocurriendo por la panda de retrasados mentales que tenemos de jueces y políticos; y si, si me importa que el 90% sean extranjeros cuando el 10% de la población es extanjera, eso quiere decir algo, subnormal, que pareces subnormal, follanegros, follamoros.


----------



## Juanchufri (28 Ago 2022)

Confío en que el padre no sea un betazo y ajuste cuentas con el etíope.


----------



## NIKK (28 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> B
> Te repito que a mi lo que me importa es que el agresor sea juzgado, y, en su caso, condenado, y no la raza, color ni la Religion de nadie.
> ¿Defiendes tú que se expulsen a todos los moros por ser presuntos violadores?



¿Te acuerdas en Barcelona la banda de moros que salía del TSJC por la puerta cuando habían hecho una violación grupar? salía un moro detrás de otro todo orgullosos, ¿donde estaban las feminazis? las feminazis son una panda de hijas de puta que quieren destruir la sociedad talk y como la concebimos, y siempre son gordas, viejas, feas, y despechadas odiahombres. Seguro que tu piensas como ellas.


----------



## McLovin (28 Ago 2022)

El padre tendrá que hacer lo que debe hacer. Usando la proporcionalidad, como hizo el infraser subhumano con su hija. No hay que matarle por supuesto, solo hay que pagarle con su misma moneda.


----------



## Falcatón (28 Ago 2022)

Nueve añitos, eso es incluso mucho peor que una veinteñera violada y encima trata de matarla. Por algo estoy a favor de la pena de muerte pero con progres en el poder es impensable.


----------



## Romu (28 Ago 2022)

Rojelio Medio dijo:


> *Víctima de violación sueca de nueve años en coma: al sospechoso 'menor' se le otorgó permiso de residencia*
> Una niña sueca de 9 años fue violada y dada por muerta en un parque infantil por un migrante etíope que acababa de obtener un permiso de residencia permanente. La niña todavía está en coma.
> 
> Publicado: 17 de julio de 2022, 9:50 am
> ...



Deportación de la familia entera. 
La familia que " eduque" al varón y se queden en su país de orígenes.


----------



## Murnau (28 Ago 2022)

Si alguien tiene esa mierda de twitter que haga el favor de entrar y cargarse en los muertos de uno con foto de negro que está diciendo que es un bulo mientras insulta. Yo no tengo.


----------



## NIKK (28 Ago 2022)

@917 ¿donde estás pedazo de mierda? donde están tus argumentos? te escondes como las ratas:

Pretendo que se haga justicia y no por el hecho de ser negro, blanco o come le salga de los santos cojones quedar impune como está ocurriendo por la panda de retrasados mentales que tenemos de jueces y políticos; y si, si me importa que el 90% sean extranjeros cuando el 10% de la población es extanjera, eso quiere decir algo, subnormal, que pareces subnormal, follanegros, follamoros.
¿Te acuerdas en Barcelona la banda de moros que salía del TSJC por la puerta cuando habían hecho una violación grupar? salía un moro detrás de otro todo orgullosos, ¿donde estaban las feminazis? las feminazis son una panda de hijas de puta que quieren destruir la sociedad talk y como la concebimos, y siempre son gordas, viejas, feas, y despechadas odiahombres. Seguro que tu piensas como ellas.
Ah!! y otra cosa, cuando te pongas de rodillas por el movimiento este de negros, pareciendo que le estás comiendo el navo a un negro por arrepentimiento, a ver si te informan de que el 80% de las muerters violentas en USA son negros, pero que te digan también que de ese 80%, el 95% es entre ellos, que eso no lo dicen, atontao, que pareces atontao. Será que son una raza violenta por naturaleza?


----------



## nraheston (28 Ago 2022)

Pero Victor Orban es muy malvado y supremacista para los progres y la banca, y los suizos rechazaron los 2250 euros mensuales de renta básica en el referendum.








Suiza rechaza en referéndum una renta básica de 2.250 € tanto si trabajan como si no


Los suizos han rechazado por un 78% de los votos instaurar una renta básica para todos los residentes en el país en un referéndum celebrado este d...




www.20minutos.es







Mission dijo:


> Me cago en la madre que parió al gobierno sueco, espero que violen a alguna de las hijas de sus políticos y que el padre de esta niña encuentre a ese hijo puta y acabe con él.



Un afgano violó a Maria Ladenburger, hija de Clemens Ladenburger, jerarca político alemán, y él ha seguido recolectando dinero para rapefugees y ha dicho que no se generalice.









María Ladenburger: El buenismo mata


La violación y el cruel asesinato –asfixiada bajo el agua- de María Ladenburger, de 19 años, estudiante de Medicina, es toda una parábola so...




informeraxen.blogspot.com




Las donaciones han sido para el lumpen islámico y simpatizante del genocidio armenio en Alemania, y para rohingya y muslims de Bangladesh. La hermana fue de misión al continente americano, y no volvió para el funeral de Maria en Bruselas.








Top EU Official Solicited for Refugees at Funeral of Daughter Brutally Raped/Murdered by One


Maria Ladenburger, the daughter of a high-ranking EU official, was returning from a party in the university city of Freiburg in Germany when she was viciously assaulted on a cycle path. DNA tied th…




www.independentsentinel.com




Además, en 2003 la política sueca Anna Lindh fue asesinada a cuchilladas por un inmigrante, y no hubo cambios en Suecia, por no mencionar que los padres de Samuel Paty asistieron a la investidura de Macron y celebraron la derrota de Le Pen, o que Consuelo Ordóñez, hermana de Gregorio Ordóñez equiparó a VOX con ETA.








Mijailo Mijailović - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org









Toma de posesión de Emmanuel Macron: la de los padres de Samuel Paty — Noticias Del Mundo - Noticias de Hoy


Este quizás el momento más poderoso de la ceremonia de investidura: el presidente de la República reeligió a Emmanuel Macron para conmemorar a los padres de Samuel Paty de ser Venus en el Elíseo este sábado.



noticiasdelmundo.io







917 dijo:


> A mi estas noticias escandalosas y amarillistas sin fuentes contrastadas, no me parecen fiables.



¿Y de esto, qué me dices?





Escándalo en Alemania: un refugiado sirio con cuatro mujeres y 23 hijos recibe cada año 360 000 euro


Ghazia A. huyó a Siria en 2015 con sus cuatro esposas y sus 23 hijos para encontrar refugio en Alemania. Su caso ha sido objeto de un gran escándalo dada la cantidad de prestaciones que perciben por parte del Estado alemán. El diario Bild publicó un artículo que detalla las condiciones en las...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dr Strangelove (28 Ago 2022)

Que lo encuentre para qué??, ¿para hacerle una mamada al etíope?. Que disfruten lo votado.


----------



## Murnau (28 Ago 2022)

De repente se me acaba de ocurrir, que si esto fuera China y no la decadente Europa, las academias de artes marciales estarían impartiendo justicia por las calles entre los invasores. Aquí estarán haciendo katas de maricona, una ducha y para casa.


----------



## The near is end (28 Ago 2022)

luron dijo:


> Al ver la foto de la niña me ha venido a la memoria esta peli.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Viendola, gracias


----------



## luron (28 Ago 2022)

The near is end dijo:


> Viendola, gracias



La parte del principio cuando la niña no aparece es muy agobiante. Y después cuando el padre acude a la escena del crimen para identificar el cadáver es muy dura.


----------



## TomásPlatz (28 Ago 2022)

HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA, 

SUECIA ES UN PAIS DE BETAS DE MIERDA


----------



## Tercios (28 Ago 2022)

Nada es ya noticia en el reino de satán.

En el infierno.


----------



## Euron G. (28 Ago 2022)

¿Y el pueblo no ha ido a buscarle ipso facto para lincharlo?


----------



## Fausto1880 (28 Ago 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> En 1982 un amigo de un amigo, muy aficionado a la Geografía (en amplio sentido) me dijo: «… eso de verdaderas democracias…; solo Suecia se acerca a la perfección». Seguro que no se imaginaba el panorama de 2022.



La democracia vale lo que valga el censo.
Mira quienes tienen derecho al voto y sabrás lo que vale su democracia.


----------



## 917 (28 Ago 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Pero Victor Orban es muy malvado y supremacista para los progres y la banca, y los suizos rechazaron los 2250 euros mensuales de renta básica en el referendum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En lo que hagan los demás Estados, yo no me meto.
A mi me importa España, y aqui las ayudas sociales no se dan por razón de raza, color o Religion. Ni siquiera para españoles. Solo son económicas.


----------



## 917 (28 Ago 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> La democracia vale lo que valga el censo.
> Mira quienes tienen derecho al voto y sabrás lo que vale su democracia.



En España solo pueden votar los españoles en las Elecciones Generales.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (28 Ago 2022)

todavia les falta un trecho hastra que condenen a 15 años de carcel a una manada de 5 chicas inocentes por violar a un hombtre...


----------



## Fausto1880 (28 Ago 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Venga, a ver si aparece el primer HP y suelta: los problemas de las niñas, no son mis problemas.



Ya has oído a Irene Montero.
Después de una oleada de denuncias de crías porque llegaban tarde a casa, tú serás el primero en decir lo de los problemas.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (28 Ago 2022)

Saviero dijo:


> El problema es si todos piensan como tu.
> Si matas al etíope ese mañana traen a otro y a ti te mienten en la cárcel.
> Al que tiene que matar el padre es al juez, o al político, o al funcionario de turno que haya facilitado que esa niña haya sido violada.
> Así el siguiente funcionario que ocupe el puesto del finado se lo piensa dos veces.



No, primero ojo por ojo y luego ya iremos a por los siguientes de la lista pero después del lunes viene el martes.


----------



## sebososabroso (28 Ago 2022)

Joder, le meto por el culo al somalí un soldador de 300w, con una broca de 8º le taladro las dos rodillas y los codos, le corto los tendones a la altura de los talones y le saco los ojos con cucharillas de café y se los dejo colgando, le hago jirones los huevos y luego le tiro vinagre y sal, lo despellejo con un cutter poco a poco, y luego le pego fuego unas cuantas veces.

Al final lo tiro a un pozo y que se ahogue y lo lleno de cal.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## Otrasvidas (28 Ago 2022)

Esta es la Europa que quieren los que apoyan a la NATO


----------



## nraheston (28 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> En lo que hagan los demás Estados, yo no me meto.
> A mi me importa España, y aqui las ayudas sociales no se dan por razón de raza, color o Religion. Ni siquiera para españoles. Solo son económicas.



La administración Zapatero decidió dar ayudas especiales a personas de etnia gitana.








España destina 100 millones a los gitanos







www.publico.es




La Administración Sánchez no ha querido ser menos, y en vez de usar el dinero para construcción de VPO y viviendas sociales exclusivas para gitanos, se regala directamente la millonada a los jerarcas de la Fundación Secretariado Gitano.








Podemos hace de oro a golpe de subvención a la Fundación Secretariado Gitano


Los gitanos se hacen de oro gracias a Podemos. Desde su llegada al Gobierno de España, la Fundación Secretariado Gitano ha recibido más de un millón de euros




www.moncloa.com





La Junta de Andalucía, del PP, también da ayudas preferenciales a gitanos, en algo similar a los planes de acción afirmativa de USA (¿por qué los afroamericanos reciben privilegios que no tienen los hispanos, los blancos o los asiáticos?).






Ayudas para la atención de la comunidad gitana


http://www.cibs.junta-andalucia.es/igualdadybienestarsocial/export/Comunidad_Gitana/HTML/pagina2.html




www.juntadeandalucia.es





La Comunidad de Madrid también da preferencias al colectivo gitano.





Estrategia de Inclusión Social de la Población Gitana de la Comunidad de Madrid 2017-2021







www.comunidad.madrid





La Generalitat distingue entre gitanos y no gitanos dentro de los estudiantes de bajo poder adquisitivo.








Los estudiantes gitanos que cursan estudios postobligatorios pueden solicitar la ayuda PIGP para el curso 2020/2021 - Unión del Pueblo Romaní


Unión del Pueblo Romaní es una asociación nacional que promueve el Pueblo Gitano a nivel social, cultural y humano para conseguir la igualdad real de derechos y deberes con el resto de ciudadanos.




unionromani.org





En Rumanía se considera que "la igualdad es la destrucción de la excelencia", pero aquí los privilegios, la desigualdad y el racismo son a la inversa, al dar preferencias a ese grupo demográfico.








Un alcalde rumano insinúa que los gitanos tienen hijos sólo por las ayudas


Bucarest, 14 ene (EFE).- Un alcalde rumano ha asegurado que los gitanos "son un grave problema" para el país y ha planteado aplicar planes anticonceptivos para...




www.lavanguardia.com





Los musulmanes y otros también reciben un trato preferencial.








La "ganga" de ser musulmán en España: ayudas al alquiler, becas de libros, pensión sin cotizar


Mientras que muchos españoles con hijos a cargo y en el paro deben sobrevivir al mes con 426 euros del programa Prepara del Gobierno, los inmigrantes extranjeros, sobre todo los musulmanes , se aprovechan de una infinidad de ayudas y beneficios.




www.actuall.com





Algunos de ellos siguen recibiendo las ayudas a pesar de haber regresado a Marruecos (esto es a nivel de CCAA en Cataluña y Comunidad Valenciana). Si un español se va a Andorra, no recibe ayudas, y Hacienda vigila cada día que reside allí, y cada día de estancia aquí. El 76% de las ayudas al alquiler en Madrid han ido a parar a inmis, en una clara sobrerrepresentación, por la infrarrepresentación de los autóctonos.








Escandalosas ayudas a inmigrantes - El Día - Hemeroteca 11-05-2017







www.eldia.es












La lista de ayudas al alquiler a inmigrantes desata la xenofobia en redes sociales


Circula por redes sociales desde hace tiempo y todos los años se repite. Muchos de los adjudicatarios de las ayudas públicas para el alquiler de viviendas en la Comunidad de Madrid (y otras) son inmigrantes. ¿Por qué pasa esto y es absolutamente normal?




www.vozpopuli.com












En Cataluña, los musulmanes procedentes de Marruecos viven en un 80% de las ayudas sociales y siete mil ni siquiera residen en España







www.alertadigital.com




El Gobierno de Euskadi prefiere colaborar con entidades islámicas a hacerlo con instituciones evangélicas o católicas.





Comisión Asesora ADOS. Plan de convivencia junto a la comunidad islámica vasca - Transición social y Agenda 2030 - Gobierno Vasco - Euskadi.eus


Comisión Asesora ADOS. Plan de convivencia junto a la comunidad islámica vasca




www.euskadi.eus




La Comisión Islámica habla de forma despectiva del "Estado español" y está deprimida porque aún no gozan de los privilegios que tanta ilusión le harían.








La profunda depresión de la Comisión Islámica de España


* Opinión - Paulino Ros - Periodista y sociólogo * Si la CIE ni está ni se le espera, en situación similar se encuentra la Federación Islámica de la Región de Murcia (FIRM), impulsada por el presidente de la Federación Española de Entidades Religiosas Islámicas (FEERI), el "murciano" Mounir...




www.islami.es


----------



## Digamelon (28 Ago 2022)

Saviero dijo:


> El problema es si todos piensan como tu.
> Si matas al etíope ese mañana traen a otro y a ti te mienten en la cárcel.
> Al que tiene que matar el padre es al juez, o al político, o al funcionario de turno que haya facilitado que esa niña haya sido violada.
> Así el siguiente funcionario que ocupe el puesto del finado se lo piensa dos veces.


----------



## birdland (28 Ago 2022)

Nooooo, no a sido el etíope el culpable de la violacion de esa niña .....noooooo 


hijos de la gran puta . No hay fuego suficiente para quemar a tanto hijo de puta


----------



## noseyo (28 Ago 2022)

Sumo a jueces y periodistas que son peor ,por que podrían solucionar esto , un polico puede decir misa , para mí es peor el que cumple la orden , no mata la pistola , mata quien la usa


----------



## 917 (28 Ago 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> La administración Zapatero decidió dar ayudas especiales a personas de etnia gitana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En vez de citarme opiniones, cítame normativa. Y no me pongas ignotas webs extrema derecha, que confunden la realidad con sus deseos.
Y no confundas las paguitas con las subvenciones, que las hay de todas clases.


----------



## machotafea (28 Ago 2022)

Los etíopes son judeocristianos.


----------



## ciberobrero (28 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Si un padre tiene que hacer lo que no hace el Estado...para que sirve este último?




A quién tendría que encontrar es al juez

Yo haría eso


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (29 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Qué futuro nos espera



explicacion del podemita promedio:

es que podia matarla y solo la ha dejado en coma, igual sobrevive. ese tio es una joya, hay que asegurar que no se va del pais, es comprar talento...


----------



## Persea (29 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Si un padre tiene que hacer lo que no hace el Estado...para que sirve este último?



para impulsar el feminismo y los maricones, el aborto y los divorcios, que bastante es ya


----------



## nraheston (29 Ago 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Los etíopes son judeocristianos.



1 de cada 3 etíopes profesa el islam. En la parte oriental del país, son mayoría absoluta, sobre todo en las zonas próximas a Somalia.








Islam in Ethiopia - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org












Islam in Ethiopia - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## FOYETE (29 Ago 2022)

Conspiranoico el Estado no es satánico!!


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (29 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> En vez de citarme opiniones, cítame normativa. Y no me pongas ignotas webs extrema derecha, que confunden la realidad con sus deseos.
> Y no confundas las paguitas con las subvenciones, que las hay de todas clases.



¿Tú eres el rojo que en el hilo de Twitter dice que está violación es un bulo?


----------



## Eudoxo (29 Ago 2022)

13 años tiene ese hijoputa. Lo mejor que se puede hacer en estos casos es empalarlo.


----------



## eL PERRO (29 Ago 2022)

Como lo encuentre le hara una mamada y se tragara el grumo

Asi es europa


----------



## Stelio Kontos (29 Ago 2022)

Captain Sweden YES


----------



## CommiePig (29 Ago 2022)

Rojelio Medio dijo:


> Sweden yes! Progreso a tope!
> 
> Como esta otra noticia. Moro viola a sueca y le premian con 90 mil euros.



es una sociedad enferma


----------



## JessRex (29 Ago 2022)

*LA EUROPA DIVERSA Y PLURAL DE LOS VENCEDORES DE LA 2 GUERRA MUNDIAL. AHORA JODANSE .*


----------



## cerilloprieto (29 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Si un padre tiene que hacer lo que no hace el Estado...para que sirve este último?



El Estado sueco, al igual que cualquier otro de occidente y de américa, pertenece a Sion, y se nos folla como quiere: Con negros, con drogas, con guerras, etc.... Con lo que le venga en gana. Os vais a dar cuenta de lo que perdimos realmente en la Segunda Guerra Mundial.


----------



## PEPEYE (29 Ago 2022)

Soy yo eñ padre y estoy esperándole em la puerta cuando salga para ofrecerle perdo 
Por supuesto me hubiera ocupado en que durante su estancia en la cárcel no le faltara nada


----------



## patroclus (29 Ago 2022)

Suecia esta gobernada por la masonada al servicio de la juderia. ¿Que esperabais?


----------



## vic252525 (29 Ago 2022)

no hay sangre en ese pais!


----------



## chad1950 (29 Ago 2022)

cortoplacista dijo:


> Yo iría a la cárcel seguro y orgulloso pero ese hijo de puta iba a maldecir cada día de su miserable existencia desde que lo cagó su puta madre. ¿Crees que va a ser rápido campeón? jojojojojo.
> Y no hay farol.



No harías nada.


----------



## chad1950 (29 Ago 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> Nueve añitos, eso es incluso mucho peor que una veinteñera violada y encima trata de matarla. Por algo estoy a favor de la pena de muerte pero con progres en el poder es impensable.



Es que tú eres tonto o qué? Ninguna mujer merece aer violada, independientemente de la edad que tenga.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Play_91 (29 Ago 2022)

Es normal, si las élites financieras son unos violadores de niños, lo que quieren es normalizarlo y que haya más.


----------



## ArielSka (29 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Si un padre tiene que hacer lo que no hace el Estado...para que sirve este último?



El estado solo vale para darle la falsa sensación de seguridad a algunos, a cambio de tus impuestos.


----------



## 917 (29 Ago 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> ¿Tú eres el rojo que en el hilo de Twitter dice que está violación es un bulo?



No tengo twitter, pero no se ha puesto ni una sola fuente seria.
Y rojo lo será tu padre, ya acabó la Guerra Civil, ¿Sabes?.


----------



## ahondador (29 Ago 2022)

Suecia ha sido la babilonia que ha propagado el progresismo por todo occidente. Tienen lo que se merecen. El problema es que a nosotros tambien nos va a llegar


----------



## todoayen (29 Ago 2022)

Nostros tendremos Suecia+Argentina, porque somos más chulos que nadie....camarero! Ponga una de Suergentina!!!
XD


----------



## sepultada en guano (29 Ago 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> El Estado sueco, al igual que cualquier otro de occidente y de américa, pertenece a Sion, y se nos folla como quiere: Con negros, con drogas, con guerras, etc.... Con lo que le venga en gana. Os vais a dar cuenta de lo que perdimos realmente en la Segunda Guerra Mundial.



Exacto.
Yo no sabría decir si, de haber habido otro resultado, las cosas serían radicalmente distintas... no tengo elementos de juicio realmente, hay gente que dirá esto, otros que opinarán lo otro... pero lo que sí podemos decir, porque tenemos una base empírica que lo que hay es un mojón.

No sólo porque engaña, ataca y atemoriza a los propios ciudadanos -de una forma más suavecita que una dictadura, vale, pero con las mismas malas intenciones... sino porque, pese a costar un pastón, sigue incólume toda su opacidad y la falta de decisión que tienen los ciudadanos en cuanto al gasto (¿alguna vez le han preguntado a usted si prefiere reducir paguitas cuyo único efecto es corromper a las clases bajas y que los que trabajan estén menos asfixiados, o si hay inversiones alternativas a tener trenes medio vacíos corriendo a 300km por hora por un descampado? A mi, nunca.


----------

